# The Supreme Cat show



## Steverags

We now have all our stuff through ready for the Supreme :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## carly87

Really hoping I have too! Need someone with working peepers to read my post for me, but I haven't had anything that feels like the usual paperwork...


----------



## ellsbells0123

Got mine too :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## carolmanycats

Sort of hi-jacking the thread but not really but just in case anyone is interested, we had a block of rooms booked for the Friday night (and some for Saturday) but have had a few cancellations. Before I let the rooms go (the hotel is fully booked for the Friday) I thought I'd see if anyone is looking for one? I currently have a twin room for the Friday, a double (for double or single occupancy) for the Fridayand another double for the Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Steverags

So who is coming along to the show?????


----------



## lymorelynn

Kittens due here the following weekend but all being well I'm going to try and get along.


----------



## carly87

I'm going!


----------



## cats galore

I'm coming along to hopefully meet more of you this year and buy lots of bargains for the rescue cats and kittens (and for my own of course)
I'll be wearing a black jacket with the rescue name on the front - if you see me please stop and say hello


----------



## carly87

CG, can you make a point to come find me? I'll pack that heater for you, and possibly a few other bits and bobs if I can find them.


----------



## vivien

Unfortunatly I cannot come this year. After loseing mum there is no way I can leave Gemma on her own she is far too young at 10 months. I will miss seeing you all this year.

Viv xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

I'm coming ... first time  Just to look around and meet PF members and your stunning kitties. There's a similar thread in the Cat Chat so seems a few peps want to come this year.


----------



## OrientalSlave

Wish I could go, but there are two other things on the same day both of which have to take precedence. The flight times have changed, it's now possible to do a day trip by air - in earlier years I could get there but not back.


----------



## Lilylass

OrientalSlave said:


> The flight times have changed, it's now possible to do a day trip by air


Ohhhhh fantastic! 

I've been wanting to go for years but the journey has put me off

Determined to get next year so that's really useful to know as I was thinking I'd have to factor in cat and dog 'looker-afterers'


----------



## cats galore

carly87 said:


> CG, can you make a point to come find me? I'll pack that heater for you, and possibly a few other bits and bobs if I can find them.


I as coming to see you anyway Carly  Thankyou so much, the heater will be a godsend at the moment x


----------



## OrientalSlave

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhhh fantastic!
> 
> I've been wanting to go for years but the journey has put me off
> 
> Determined to get next year so that's really useful to know as I was thinking I'd have to factor in cat and dog 'looker-afterers'


That was from EDI, not sure if you are nearer GLA. And of course the timetables might be different again next year... If I was showing I'd have to drive and have a couple of overnights so yes, I'd also have to sort out looking after the other cats.


----------



## Lilylass

OrientalSlave said:


> That was from EDI, not sure if you are nearer GLA. And of course the timetables might be different again next year... If I was showing I'd have to drive and have a couple of overnights so yes, I'd also have to sort out looking after the other cats.


EDI is closest so that's very handy to know (I'm going to start saving now!) - I was planning min 1 night but it would be hugely easier if I could get there / back in one day (even if it's early start / late back)


----------



## OrientalSlave

Lilylass said:


> EDI is closest so that's very handy to know (I'm going to start saving now!) - I was planning min 1 night but it would be hugely easier if I could get there / back in one day (even if it's early start / late back)


It is a long day as the flights back were 15:15 - way too early - and 19:30. It would have been about £80-£100 depending on which flights and when you book them. The carrier was Flybe. And of course you don't have to pay for an overnight or cat/dog carers.


----------



## we love bsh's

Ill be there!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Are you showing Sara?


----------



## we love bsh's

lymorelynn said:


> Are you showing Sara?


Yes lynn will have 2 girls out,one girl is a kitten,the other girl has 2 cc's and just needs another cc


----------



## huckybuck

Good luck to everyone showing tomorrow - have made a note and will try to get to say hello to everyone. Looking forward to the pics and results when we get back!


----------



## sarahecp

Good luck to all of those showing today! 

Have a great day and look forward to lots of pics


----------



## The Wild Bunch

we love bsh's said:


> Ill be there!!


Saw your pens but didn't see you


----------



## carolmanycats

Had an incredible day, still not landed on planet earth again yet!

Joshy was 5th in an extremely strong class of 8 superb boys, so chuffed he even got placed, and he spent the rest of the day making people smile, which seems to be his mission in life 

Half brother Jack, over in the pedigree section, amazed me by winning his first UK Grand Premier certificate, he "only" had one cat against him but it was a quality cat so it was a total - but VERY welcome - surprise 

And, well, Dream, what can I say. As an existing UK Grand Mastercat title holder she could only be entered for BOB only, and she beat the male for it so qualified for the final 5 line up for Best SH Non-Pedigree Pet - which she won!!!!!!!!!!!!! Got beat for Overall Best NP by the LH but it's by far the best she has ever done at the Supreme and am just on Cloud 9 and so, so proud of our little girl 

Still pinching myself!


----------



## carolmanycats

Oh, AND Jack's pen won 2nd prize in the Rex Cat Club's members' pen competition. I did ask if they only had 2 entered but a friend said she saw a 4th place one so ... another


----------



## we love bsh's

We had a smashing day too!

Our seal cp/w girl - Jersey gained her 3rd cc making her the 1st cp/w to be made upto champion at the Supreme ! She got BOB also.

Then our kitten we too did well too gaining another 1st!!

Was a good day met some lovely folk one including LYNN


----------



## we love bsh's

Close up of the board


----------



## ellsbells0123

Very proud of my baby boy


----------



## ellsbells0123

Same time next year xxx


----------



## Susan M

Very well done all! Gorgeous, gorgeous babies :001_wub:
Depending on how Orphelia copes with the next couple of shows, my breeder may have convinced me to take her to next years


----------



## Cosmills

We also had a cracking day. My Lilac Tabby Cp got his 3rd CC making him Champion and my home bred lilac Tabby Cp kitten got 1st in his class well chuffed with both of them ... Talked the day away and met some lovely people ..

Team Cozzybritz will be out again in the New a Year


----------



## we love bsh's

daisysmama said:


> Saw your pens but didn't see you


Did you? a few people have said that i was here there and everywhere lol


----------



## Chiantina

Fab day here too! Ace time stewarding and Darcy got Best Burmese Neuter!


----------

